# Motorcycle Hearse



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Cool idea but what if you can't have an open casket viewing?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's petty cool, but that coffin isn't going to fit a lot of Harley riders.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I think they could have modified a light-weight motorcycle trailer for a lot less money. And they could call the coffins "tow pinchers." :zombie:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

geesh whats with all the puns? :lolkin:

cool idea. i love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTP, you slay me

Actually, this is quite practical. If the rider gets into an accident, he can be boxed at the scene.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Wouldn't it be more popular if a portable bar and stripper pole rotated outward instead? Probably end up with a few hundred of them at Sturgis alone.


----------

